# Rolle zum Spinangeln ?



## fxschmxxstxrp (3. August 2006)

Hallo

Ich suche eine Rolle im unteren Preisbereich nur so ca 50 Euro .

Gibt es da schon was gutes ? Die Rolle sollte nicht zu schwer sein und eine  Kurbel die man schnell umlegen kann haben.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (3. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Also wenn du noch n 10er draufpackst denn würdest ne 
Spro Blue Arc oder ne Shimano Exage bekommen .
Die Arc taugt auf alle fälle was , die Exage hab ich mir jetzt zum leichten Spinnfischen bestellt , muss ich also erstmal testen .
Dürfte aber auch nicht verkehrt sein ...

Die wahl der Rolle hängt aber auch noch ein wenig davon ab was du nu genau damit machen willst , auf welche Fischart und welche Größe zu erwarten ist , ob du geflochtene oder Mono fischen willst usw ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*



			
				-Andreas- schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche eine Rolle im unteren Preisbereich nur so ca 50 Euro .


Schlechter Preisbereich. So um 25-35 EUR oder etwas jenseits der 50 bei ca.60 gibt attraktivere Angebote. Was einfaches hält eben weniger und macht weniger Spaß, durch ein paar Kugellager mehr wird die Rolle dann nicht besser, nur unnütz teurer.
Also lieber den richtigen Sprung oder es sein lassen, sehr niedrig im Preis kaufen, sich dann auch nicht drüber ärgern und öfter mal was neues.


----------



## bazawe (4. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Kann Dir auch nur empfehlen etwas mehr anzulegen. Kauf dir dann eine Spro Blue oder Red Arc dann hast Du eine vernüftige Rolle.


----------



## Lionhead (4. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Die Shimano Exage liegt jetzt bei mehreren Händlern bei unter 50 Euro.

Welche Größe brauchst du denn? Front- oder Heckbremse ?

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (4. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Ich denke ich würde eine mit Frontbremse nehmen weil dieses besser sein soll.

Ich schaue mir mal ein paar Rollen an.
Vielen Dank erstmal für Eure Infos.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*



			
				-Andreas- schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke ich würde eine mit Frontbremse nehmen weil dieses besser sein soll.


Das kommt drauf an, was man macht. Die Frontbremse ist prinzipiell leistungsfähiger. Nützt nur jemandem nichts, der genug damit zu tun hat die Bremse hinten mal eben zu lösen (zu finden), und das ist im Fall der Fälle bei einem BigFish manchmal das alles entscheidende. Insofern greifen so pauschale Aussagen immer ein wenig daneben. 
Besser der Angler bestimmt das Gerät als umgekehrt


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (6. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Ich hab die Spro Blue und kann sie nur weiterempfehlen !

Bei unserem Händler war sie von 60 auf 35 € runtergesetzt und da hab ich dann zugeschlagen !


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (6. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*



			
				//Toller Hecht// schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab die Spro Blue und kann sie nur weiterempfehlen !
> 
> Bei unserem Händler war sie von 60 auf 35 € runtergesetzt und da hab ich dann zugeschlagen !




Wie heißt die Rolle genau ?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Was ne Blue Arc für 35 € ?!?!
Da hätt ich ja gleich 5 oder 6 Mitgenommen |supergri


----------



## Fisch1000 (6. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*



> Was ne Blue Arc für 35 € ?!?!
> Da hätt ich ja gleich 5 oder 6 Mitgenommen |supergri


 
Ich auch!!! Aber ich glaub Toller Hecht meint ne Passion. Die kostet bei der Domäne auch 31€. Echt schönes Teil für den Preis, doch ich würde da doch lieber ne Blue Arc nehmen. Die fisch ich selber und kann nix schlechtes berichten. Vor allem der Body gefällt mir.

Fisch1000


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (7. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Blue Arc 35 Euro ?

Mein Händler sagt mir so 70 |uhoh:

Also ein unter 50 Eur wäre mir lieber.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (7. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Bei der Gummitanke bekommst sie ab 60 .
Für unter 50 siehts eher schlecht aus mit ner Spinnrolle .
Vielleicht die oben bereits erwähnte Passion die kostet so um die 30 ... ?


----------



## Astan (7. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Die Blue Arc bekommt man in der Bucht mit etwas Glück sogar für unter 35,- Euro (siehe z.B. hier ). 
Sogar die Rec Arc ging dort für 49 Euro weg (hier).
Leider hatte ich es verpasst rechtzeitig zu bieten. Ansonsten kann ich für unter 50,- noch die die Mitchell 300x oder 308x empfehlen.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (7. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

kann man bei diesen genannten Rollen die Kurbel schnell umklappen oder muss man da auch wieder schrauben ?


----------



## Astan (7. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Schrauben ist angesagt bei den Spro und bei den Mitchell.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (8. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Ist bei den Spro Arc Rollen nur die Spule größer oder gibt es da noch andere Unterschiede,z.b komplette Rollengröße


----------



## donlotis (8. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Hallo, bei den Rollen Spro RedArc 10300 und 10400 besteht der Unterschied nur in der Spulengröße, das Rollengehäuse ist gleich groß.

Gruß donlotis

P.S.: Die 10300 ist ein feines Röllchen....


----------



## Ocrem (8. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Ich find auch das die Exage für die preisklasse wirklich sehr fein ist. Kenne viele leute die mit ihr mehr als zufreiden sind.


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (8. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Was ne Blue Arc für 35 € ?!?!
> Da hätt ich ja gleich 5 oder 6 Mitgenommen |supergri


 

Joa da gabs 40 % auf ein paar Artikel !


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (8. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Müssen es diese Modelle sein habe hier auch noch andere gefunden

z.B ist hier ne Seasons 5000 FD wäre die auch was ?

http://www.spro.nl/DE/molens.asp?menu=255

aber es gibt doch auch noch andere Marken wie Cormoran oder Balzer usw. was sit mit diesen,da gibt es doch bestimmt auch noch andere gute Modelle oder ?
z.b Tica Libra SA 3000


----------



## Volker Lamprecht (8. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Hallo Andreas,

mein Tipp: gib mal bei ebay  quantum  ein  und
schau Dir unter Angelsport die Energy Eti 420
und 430 an.

Wird zwar nicht mehr hehrgestellt,  ist aber
völlig o.k.

Hat wohl wirklich neu mal € 129,-- gekostet,
ist jetzt aber im Sofortkauf für ca. 60,-- Euro
zu erhalten.

Ich habe  die  420  gerade  selbst  für  30,95
ersteigert.

Sie ist bei einem Freund von mir im  Dauereinsatz
auf Zander und völlig problemlos. Deshalb habe
ich sie mir auch gekauft.

Gruß

Volker  


euro


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (8. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Habe bei Quantum noch ein Modell gefunden 
Quantum Crypton Vector FD

schade das ich keine Seite mit Tesberichte über Rollen im internet finden kann


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (9. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Ich habe mir die Spro Passion bei der Gummitanke geholt und finde die Rolle für den Preis gut.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (9. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

ich habe hier noch bei Cormoran welche gefunden
http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/star..._prdsort=1&ovs_prod=1&ovs_nav=2&ovs_subnav=62

da gibt es auch viele Spinnmodelle.
Ich hatte die Maxx3 auch schon mal in der Hand und die lief super geschmeidig


----------



## holle (9. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

also ich finde die sänger master edition platin sl metal-series total top! hab mir für 50 eus eine 35er gegönnt. metall-gehäuse, rosenholz-knauf, alu-spulen und auch sonst ein äusserst feines teil...


----------



## Volker Lamprecht (9. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Er hat schon eine !!

Volker


----------



## 65er (10. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Also..........mein Tip!
Schau doch mal bei Ebay nach..da gibt es mit unter Top Rollen für knappe 25,-€ + Versand.
Zudem ist meist alles gut beschrieben.
Oder Du gehst in den nächsten Angelshop und lässt Dich beraten.
Petri Heil
Grüße aus Brühl, 65er


----------



## Maik (10. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Kauf dir ne exage von shimano die ist super und kostet nur en 50er


----------



## Barben Fischer (11. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

ich hab mir zum Spinnangeln ne "Ecusima 2000Vi" geholt.
Klasse Rolle, läuft sehr fein, sieht edel aus und hat 2 Kunstoffersatz spulen 

Bin mehr als zu frieden mit der Rolle, und die Frontbremse ist wirklich super gemacht (gibt wunderbar Schnur!).

Je nachdem auf was zu angeln willst würd ich ev. 1-2 Stufen grösser gehen vom Typ her, aber das kannst ja selbst schauen was du brauchst.

Aber die Rolle ist mehr als Top, und ist sehr erschwinglich!


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (11. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Wieviel Schnur sollte eine Rolle haben ?
Ich habe mal ne Rolle in Aussicht *Cormoran Maxx-3 10 Pi-F
*aber da gibt es wieder verschiedene Typen.Habe den Typ 4 mal in der Hand gehabt und der war super,aber reicht auch ein anderer mit weniger Gewicht ?

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Typ 1 120/0,15    225g[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]
Typ2 140/0,18    250g
[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Typ3  200/0,20    285g
[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Typ 4 140/0,30    290g
[/FONT]


----------



## Kochtoppangler (11. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Kommt darauf an auf welche Fische du angelst und mit was für ner Schnur .

Die 1er und 2er wären z.B. zum Friedfischangeln oder zum leichten Spinnfischen mit maximal 0,20er Schnur zu gebrauchen .


----------



## Veit (11. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Cormoran-Rollem würde ich nicht kaufen, die haben nicht umsonst nen schlechten Ruf.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (11. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

@Veit  

welche Rolle hast du ? wieso sollen diese Cormoran schlecht sein ?
die kosten doch auch 70 Euronen
z.b. hier http://www.angelcenter-straelen.de/...h=1_4&XTCsid=4dcdc7080d51ee85e9fa0d3300470fc3


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (11. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Für den Preis bekommste doch schon ne Blue Arc


----------



## holle (11. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

wieso cormoran mist ist? 
da muss ich gleich mal was los werden.
hatte mir vor paar jahren eine rute und zwei rollen davon geholt. -rute: vor dem handteil gebrochen
-rolle 1: am schaft glatt durchgebrochen
-rolle 2: irgendwelche inneren "verletzungen" die sich erst hörbar und dann mit totalem stillstand bemerkbar machten... das teil war festgegangen

von daher bin ich von cormoran geheilt... nie wieder...

habe andererseits aber auch schon gehört das die teuren rollen von denen gut sein sollten... ab 60 euro aufwärts...
aber wer hat bei einem solchen ruf schon lust ab 60 euro zu testen obs stimmt?...

ps:
schaut euch die mal an.
hab sie beim fachhändler in dresden für nen fuffi bekommen und finde die top. hat auch nen tuff-body.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (11. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*



-Andreas- schrieb:


> @Veit
> welche Rolle hast du ? wieso sollen diese Cormoran schlecht sein ?
> die kosten doch auch 70 Euronen
> z.b. hier http://www.angelcenter-straelen.de/...h=1_4&XTCsid=4dcdc7080d51ee85e9fa0d3300470fc3




Nur weils teuer ist , muss es nicht unbedingt gut sein !
Würd mein geld lieber in ne Rolle Stecken die sich bewährt hat , und das sind halt z.B. die Arcs von Spro und die Modelle von Shimano von der Exage aufwärts !


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (11. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Ich habe bei uns mal im Laden geschaut aber da vergeht mir manchmal das kaufen.Spro so gut wie gar nicht,andere Rollen auch nur einige und von den Preisen möchte ich nicht reden.

Kennt einer in Dessau den Angelshop ,wie sind da die Preise ?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (11. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Wenn du was günstiges suchst würd ich  diverse Online shops nach Angeboten durchsuchen . Ich hab meine Red Arcs für knapp über 60 € bekommen , bei meinem Händler hier vor Ort kosten die über 100 ...

Die Gummitanke ist z.B. relativ günstig ...


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (11. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Bei dem Preis würde ich auch zuschlagen   aber leider kann ich bis jetzt keinen Händler finden der diese Dinger mal im Angebot hat.
Bis jetzt sieht es ganz danach aus , Shimano Exage  oder halt die Cormoran Maxx-3 10  
außer ich finde noch nen günstiges Angebot


----------



## holle (12. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

vergiss cormoran...

dann lieber die da

ps: nochwas günstigeres gefunden: da


und wenn du cormoran wegen dem preis nicht vergessen willst dann gibts die Maxx3 10PiF dort zu nem guten preis. 
aber gewarnt bist du vor dem cormoran


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (12. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Die Cormoran Maxx3 10 ... Typ 4 gibt es bei Askari für 38 Euronen.

Schade eigentlich das es bei uns im Laden vor Ort keine Spro Red Arc gibt bzw. das keiner diese mal im Angebot günstig hat.#d


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (12. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

welche geflochtene wäre den gut für ne Spinnrolle ?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Mit Fireline kann man eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen ...
Stärke je nachdem auf was du fischen willst .
Ich benutz Für Hecht , Zander und meerforellen ne 0,12er


----------



## Dennert (12. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Hallo Andreas 

Hör auf die Leute und kauf dir die Blue Arc. Ich hab sie jetzt fast 1 1/2 Jahre und bin immer noch absolut zufrieden. Mit der hab ich auch schon ein paar größere Fische gedrillt und die war wirklich zuverlässig, was man von manch anderen Modellen so nicht sagen kann.
Ich werde sie auch so schnell nicht austauschen. Sehr saubere Schnurverlegung, sehr unempfindlich und läuft immer noch wie am ersten Tag.
Eigentlich wird die Blue Arc unter Wert verkauft, wenn sie 120 Euro kosten würde, wäre das immer noch ein fairer Preis für so eine Rolle!

Bei Schnüren kannst du alles kaufen, wo Fireline oder Power Pro draufsteht.


----------



## bennie (12. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

cormoran:  freilaufrolle sinus (bla) mit butterweichem Rollenfuß ... wieso es Mist ist? Findet es heraus, für mich ist C. gestorben


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (12. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*



Dennert schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas
> 
> Hör auf die Leute und kauf dir die Blue Arc. Ich hab sie jetzt fast 1 1/2 Jahre und bin immer noch absolut zufrieden. Mit der hab ich auch schon ein paar größere Fische gedrillt und die war wirklich zuverlässig, was man von manch anderen Modellen so nicht sagen kann.
> Ich werde sie auch so schnell nicht austauschen. Sehr saubere Schnurverlegung, sehr unempfindlich und läuft immer noch wie am ersten Tag.
> ...



jo ok,also ich werde mir entweder ne Blue Arc oder Red Arc oder Schimano Exage kaufen.Muss nur den Händler bei uns fragen ob der die bestellen kann,weil er diese Rolle nicht hat ,was ich nicht so ganz verstehe.
Ich möchte die lieber beim Händler kaufen im Falle mal irgendwas mit der Rolle ist.


----------



## Veit (12. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Investiere am besten in die Blue Arc. Kann das Posting von dennert nur unterstützen.
Bei den Schnüren bin ich allerdings anderer Meinung. Würde eher zu ner Cormoran Zoom 7 (gut und günstig) oder Spiderwire (sehr, sehr gut, hat aber ihren Preis) raten. Im Vergleich zur Power Pro würde ich eher zur Spiderwire raten. Die Schnüre ähneln sich optisch und von den anfänglichen Eigenschaften sehr, doch in Sachen Langlebigkeit bei täglichem Einsatz (für mich halt ein sehr wichtiger Aspekt) ist die Spiderwire die bessere. Fireline kann ich garnicht empfehlen, damit haben sowohl mehrere Angelkollegen von mir als auch ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (12. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

welche Farbe nehmt ihr ? oder spielt das keine Rolle ist es den FIsche egal ?


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (12. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Ich hab gelbe Schnur genommen so kann man besser die Bisse erkennen


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Ich würd auch gelb empfehlen bei vorsichtigen Fischen wie z.B. Forellen kann man ja immernoch n ca. 1m langes Fluo Carbon Vorfach benutzen ...


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (12. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

wieviel m und Größe lasst ihr so aufspulen ?

habe mal ebend bei Ebay geschaut und die haben die da auch,z.b Art-Nr.330017550106 aber ist das die richtige wie heißt diese genau ? Nur im Falle mein Händler vor Ort hat die nicht.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (12. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Lass dir die Schnur auf jeden Fall bei Händler aufspulen.

Bei mir sind glaub ich 150m drauf und unter der geflochtenen ist noch nen bissel Monofile.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Schnur würd ich doch lieber im Laden kaufen , bei ebay wird auch teilweise überlagerte , gefälschte oder was weiß ich was für Schnur verkauft ...

Und aufspulen lassen ist auch nicht optimal , lieber selbst bespulen !


----------



## Ziegenbein (13. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Bei deinen wünschen musst Du schon bischen mehr auf den Tisch legen glaube ich.

Schau Dir mal die Ryobi Zauber an, ist im Prinzip die selbe Rolle mit Klappkurbel.


----------



## Henning4155 (15. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Hi Andreas,

würde dir auch empfehlen selber aufzuspulen weil im Laden meistens Schlaufen entstehen und du den nur Probleme hast.

Als Rolle habe ich noch keine Empfehlung leider


----------



## Ghanja (15. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Evtl. noch ein kleiner Rollentip. Hab im Urlaub mit einer Mitchell 308X geangelt und war von ihr relativ begeistert. Hat eine schöne Schnurverlegung und die Bremse passt auch. Den größeren Bruder (300X) gibts zum selben Preis. Dürften beide bei 50 EUR liegen.
Schau die mal die UB-Schnur bei Ussat an. Ist eigentlich eine TUF-Line, nur zahlst du da für den Namen nicht (270 m, 25 EUR). Als Tragkraft würde ich 6,8 oder 9,1 kg nehmen. Farblich steht gelb oder mossgrün zur Verfügung. EInfach mal guggn .... :m


----------



## spin-paule (15. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*



-Andreas- schrieb:


> *wieviel m und Größe lasst ihr so aufspulen ?*
> habe mal ebend bei Ebay geschaut und die haben die da auch,z.b Art-Nr.330017550106 aber ist das die richtige wie heißt diese genau ? Nur im Falle mein Händler vor Ort hat die nicht.


Würde die Schnur auch nicht unbedingt bei e-bay ersteigern. 
Die Fireline z.B. ist oft auf 270m-Rollen, d.h. 135m für eine Füllung sind o.k. - von der Großspule nehme ich dann doch etwa 150m.
Gerade beim Spinnfischen finde ich es wichtig (Weitwurfeigenschaft), dass die Schnur möglichst nahe am Spulenrand sitzt (überfüllen ist allerdings auch nix). Daher die Spule ggf. mit ´ner Mono unterfüttern.
Viel Erfolg und ein dickes PETRI!
Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## AngelnderChris (28. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*



-Andreas- schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich suche eine Rolle im unteren Preisbereich nur so ca 50 Euro .
> 
> Gibt es da schon was gutes ? Die Rolle sollte nicht zu schwer sein und eine Kurbel die man schnell umlegen kann haben.


 
Guck mal bei Ebay, Freilaufrollen, 10 Kugellager und viel Schnurfassung schon für 25€!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## holle (28. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

seit wann spinnt man mit freilaufrollen ??? |kopfkrat

wäre mir neu...


----------



## AngelnderChris (28. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

=o eigentlich nicht, aber es gibt auch noch Stätionärrollen für günstige Preise, also meine Stätionär hat 8€ gekostet und ist immer schon gut gewesen 

(Freilaufrollen kann man aber auch gut für Karpfen benutzen)


----------



## holle (28. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

für einmal im jahr rotaugen angeln geht das bestimmt. |supergri

aber wer sogut wie jeden tag geht und hechte und zander rauskurbeln will hat besser keine 8 euro - rolle.


----------



## AngelnderChris (29. August 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*

Ich geh jeden Tag, meist auf Karpfen


----------



## wilfried (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*



Veit schrieb:


> Investiere am besten in die Blue Arc. Kann das Posting von dennert nur unterstützen.
> Bei den Schnüren bin ich allerdings anderer Meinung. Würde eher zu ner Cormoran Zoom 7 (gut und günstig) oder Spiderwire (sehr, sehr gut, hat aber ihren Preis) raten. Im Vergleich zur Power Pro würde ich eher zur Spiderwire raten. Die Schnüre ähneln sich optisch und von den anfänglichen Eigenschaften sehr, doch in Sachen Langlebigkeit bei täglichem Einsatz (für mich halt ein sehr wichtiger Aspekt) ist die Spiderwire die bessere. Fireline kann ich garnicht empfehlen, damit haben sowohl mehrere Angelkollegen von mir als auch ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


 
Also die Cora Zoom 7 angel ich auch und bin sehr zufrieden, wenn die Rolle gut aufspult. (Mit der Fireline hatte ich auch meine Probleme, d.h., sie riß durch).

Bei meiner Cormoran-Rolle z.B. in Verbindung mit einem Twister habe ich bei jedem 3ten Wurf eine Perücke, mit Blinker ist es ok.

Mit der Okuma-Rolle ist alles perfekt.

Nun suche ich auch einen Ersatz für die Cormoran-Rolle und werde mir wohl auch eine Blue Arc zulegen, aber es gibt so viele Typen davon. Welcher Typ ist für das Spinnen und Twistern auch Barsch und Hecht geeignet? (Ich habe eine 2,70m lange Spinnrute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 5-30g)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rolle zum Spinangeln ?*



wilfried schrieb:


> Welcher Typ ist für das Spinnen und Twistern auch Barsch und Hecht geeignet? (Ich habe eine 2,70m lange Spinnrute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 5-30g)


Optimal ist dann eine 3er Größe, also x300 oder 3000, je nach Type. 
Die mit dem Excenterrad (SG=SlowGear) sind etwas günstiger und robuster gebaut, Ryobi Applause 3000, Spro BlueArc 7300, 8300.
Die Ryobi Zauber 3000, BlueArc 9300, RedArc 10300 sind mit dem Wormshaft: Teurer, wickelt feiner+schöner, etwas empfindlicher gegen Hängerreissen #d .
Die meisten anderen (OEM-)Hersteller habe direkte Clones von Ryobi : Penn, Grauvell, Tubertini, Byron u.a.
Nur Spro hat je 2mal ein stärker abweichendes eigenes Design kreiert. :m


----------

